#   ( )

## RA3CC

.       ,    -    () " 20",     Pz.3 (T III)  Pz.4 (T IV):



      ,        ,   .      --- *Fu5* *Ukw.E.e* *10 W.S.c*,  *Fu2*.           *Ukw.E.e* *E.U.a4*.

     :



-,         .    -  ,     *    Fu5*:



        ,      Ukw.E.e  10 W.S.c ,            "Kasten Pz Nr.20".

     ,   Ukw.E.e    ..     ,         (  )    Fu5,    (  )   .

,     .   *Dfh.b* *Kmf.b*    Fu5,  ,     "" 53:



*E.U.a4*   Ukw.E.e    ,    Kw.E.a:



 E.U.a4     ,       Mw.E.c   * Fu8 * :



  "  "        ...

----------


## RZ6FE

> "  "        ...


    .      ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> RZ6FE,        ,  , ,    .** :


.             ?

----------


## RA3CC

> ...     ,       ,      ,      .


,  .     ,   ,  "   ",       Fu5.

  ( 2-42-04)     .  :

http://www.rkk-museum.ru/documents/a...s.shtml#tech-w 

http://www.rkk-museum.ru/documents/a...es/2-42-04.pdf

----------


## RA3CC

,       ,   ,        ,   , UA9OF.

        :




> ...  ,  .           .       ,    ...


     ,  , ?!  ,         ,    , ?!

       ,    ( )    .       ,          .             .

 ,   -   ,  ,             27...33    .

     ,       ,          "",     "".              85   2,5 .

,                  20   75 ,  AN/ART-6  AN/ART-11.       Fu5   *AN/ART-7* *T-34/ART-7*:



    "" ( ) ** ,       .       ---     , ,               27...33      .

       42...48 ,         ,     *  FuG 17*.

      :

----------


## RA3CC

,      Ukw.E.e  10 W.S.c --      Pz.III  Pz.IV   :



    ,  .      ,     .   - .

, UA9OF,    ( )       ,    ,      ,  ,        .

     UA9OF   ,       ,      "** ".  ,  ,     ...

----------


## RA3CC

> ...   museum@rkk.ru


,        .    3        --- .  1-42-02.   ,   .

   " "  QRZ.RU        , RZ3CC,       .




> ...  ,        ...


,     --     ,      ,  ,  .       ,      1938-1945 .      .

             1945 .      ,           .       -,    ,    .      -104,    15 W.S.E.b.     ,   ,   690 ...

        "",     "** "   "** ".

         "",       ""   , ** ,      ,        :

"...    ,           .              ,    .         ""    ""...

  ,     ,    ,      . ,   ,   ,  .    .. , UA2AO,      -,  .. , UA3FU,     .

 ,       ,        ,      1941 . , ,                     ,     ?!

 1935  1945       2000          (   )     11 .     27-33 ,        38-42 ,         42-48 .           ,     ...

,     ,    ,        .           100   ,   ,      .

            (, ),      ,   300    ,  ,   ,     .      ,        , 70    ...

 ,  ,       ,           .   ,           ,          .

, -        ,       -  .   ,      ""   - ,   -,       , ,    .

              "  ".   ,     ..."

----------


## RZ3DFZ

,    ().
  .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


**,    ?

----------

,      .               ,    ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ...


  ...
*RA3CC*,    .       .  .     .

----------


## UB3RBU

> .


       ...

----------


## rw6hkf

,     !

  , -80, -50    ?

----------


## UB3RBU

> -50 , -80


 http://www.rkk-museum.ru/vitr_all/exhibits/447.shtml

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> -50 , -80


,    ,  -7...
-49, -16... ...  ,  ...
 .     10-30  .

----------

> .


,  .    .

----------

R2ANG, RA3WDK

----------


## LY1SD

.   ,     ,   .   .   ,   ?

----------

UR5VFT, Volandus

----------


## RU9UW

,    !  ,  ,  "  "!!

----------

.     ...         .

----------


## IG_58

**, ,    ,    .  , ,      .

----------


## IG_58

-50     ,     1948-49..   2-,     1949 , -50       -50,     1- (1947 )       -411.

----------

ua3enb

----------


## UN-NS

,   .   ?           ?   ,    .    ,  ,   ,  ,  .     -,    .   .         .

----------

104, IG_58, RN9RI

----------


## IG_58

:     ,        ,   .   ,     ,      ,      ,    ,        ,    ,    -   .

----------

UN-NS,

----------

4l1ma, 4Z5JJ, Alex 1, Boris.., IG_58, PICachu, RK9AMX, RN9RI, tuner, UT1LW, victor008sl, _, ,

----------

